# My puppy ate just over half of a corn COB and I'm very worried. :(



## ChloetheDog

She's just over 6 months old, almost 40 pounds, and is about 19" at her shoulders. It was a small cob. Pretty slender, but she ate about 4-5" of it. It was also cooked. I got the rest away from her. She ate it pretty quickly, but usually she's one to chew her food as she's a pretty "dainty" eater. So I don't know how well she chewed it. It's been half an hour since and she's acting normal still. 

I called the vet and she said not to induce vomiting because I don't know how big of pieces she ate. I forgot to ask about giving her some form of fiber or lube to help her pass it. Do you think I should or just leave it alone? 

Considering, are there pretty good chances it will pass? How long would it take for signs of blockage to show? I'm just really scared and I'd like some reassurance or help with what to do. The vet just suggested I watch her overnight and see how she does (to see if there is any diarrhea or vomiting).


----------



## Dog_Shrink

Please read this thread. Same remedies apply to your situation.

http://www.dogforums.com/dog-health-questions/81893-puppy-ate-plastic-beads.html

Sings of an impaction will usually surface with in the first 24-48 hrs. by day 3 there will be OBVIOUS signs. 

http://www.google.com/#hl=en&source=hp&q=canine+intestinal+blockage&aq=f&aqi=g10&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=CFUrG8CtbTLWeK4GgjgO3jYmQCQAAAKoEBU_QnXzL&fp=f9519659d5d079d0

The first 2 links are very helpful.


----------



## ChloetheDog

Could I give her Vegetable oil instead of Canola oil? I don't think I have any Canola. And should I wait to see what happens before trying this, or is my best bet to do it now? I don't want to cause any more problems. It's been about an hour now and she's still acting fine; playing and wagging her tail.


----------



## Noobcakes

I think it'll be fine. Cooked corn cobs are usually soft and will probably be digested easily. Probably nothing to worry about.


----------



## ChloetheDog

Thank you, that helped me feel a little better, but I read dogs can't digest corn cobs.

I was reading that a dog cannot pass a golf ball, and a corn cob would be around that size (the one she ate was probably a little smaller around), so does that mean she probably won't pass it? I'm not positive but I'm going to guess the biggest around the cob was that she ate was probably maybe the size of a quarter or slightly larger at the most. I don't want to have to pay a big vet bill as I just had to a few months ago before my other dog passed.  It would be cheaper to have it removed when it's still in her stomach I think. What are the chances something that big around will pass? I would think it would, but so many people say a golf ball won't pass, and that sounds like it's about the same size around as a corn cob. 

And I'd like to know about that canola/vegetable oil thing and if I should do that.


----------



## Keechak

My cousins labrador retriever ate a half a corn cob and needed it sugically removed, not trying to scare you but thats my only experiance on the subject.


----------



## Willowy

Keechak said:


> My cousins labrador retriever ate a half a corn cob and needed it sugically removed, not trying to scare you but thats my only experiance on the subject.


Yeah, and I saw on Animal Cops where a dog died because it got impacted with a corn cob. Nasty things.....but I'm sure they pass most of the time, or there wouldn't be any farm dogs left around here. Just keep a VERY close eye on her and take her to the vet right away if she shows signs of impaction.

And, yes, try the oil thing. It won't hurt and might help.


----------



## MonicaBH

Most of the dogs I've known that have ingested corn cobs have required surgical intervention to remove it.

If you have a regular veterinarian, I'd make an appointment for first thing in the morning for x-rays and possibly a barium series and/or surgery. I would not give any food or water overnight in the event that your dog requires anesthesia tomorrow.

It's still likely going to be costly but probably less so than at an overnight hospital. And if she's still acting normally right now with no vomiting, I think you're okay to wait. However, if she starts acting off AT ALL (or vomiting/diarrhea/straining to defecate/etc/anything), she needs to go to an e-vet ASAP tonight.


----------



## ChloetheDog

Ok well she's still acting normal and it's been about...9 hours since. I'm staying with her tonight to see how she's acting. She has eaten since it happened and she's showing no bad signs yet. I'm going to take her out in a bit to see if she'll poop or try to so I'll see what happens there.

I measured the corn and it's about 1" in diameter at the widest part and shouldn't be any bigger than that, but if it is is hardly any bigger. It has to be in at least 2 pieces because it looks like the piece that I took away from her was from the middle most likely, or further on the wider end. But total it was about 4" long she got. I was doing research all night about how big the small intestine is to see if it should fit through, and it looks like it should, so I'm hoping the pieces are facing the right way and will pass. =/ I'm super worried and scared still, but like I said she's still acting herself. If it's going to fit it should be in her small intestine by now, so I might stay up all night to monitor her.

She just went poop but there was no corn. I think that was from before she ate it. She didn't strain at all though, and she's been peeing normally since.

EDIT: It's been 17 hours and she's still as happy as can be, eating, and drinking. I'm still watching her though because she hasn't pooped or thrown it up that I'm aware of.


----------



## misterW

I would think that it would be pretty unusual to require surgery for eating a corn cob. Obviously, you don't want to chance it, but think what stray and wild dogs eat -- I doubt they drop dead every time they eat something like that. 

I have known people who -- in ignorance -- gave corn cobs as occasional treats and playthings for many years without problem. 

My puppy at around 4 months ate 2 corn cob halves before I was aware of the potential danger. She was fine. 

Your dog will most likely be fine.


----------



## ChloetheDog

Thank you for your response. I've read it's actually pretty common for dogs to need surgery after eating the cobs, because usually it's not chewed enough (or at all). It's only so bad because the stomach apparently can't dissolve it at all. They can dissolve most other things though. 

I'm glad they didn't have problems, and I read a lot of other cases where they've been fine as well, but those owners should be told it's a bad thing to do. Usually they aren't aware. I'm glad that your puppy was fine as well. I just don't want to lose another dog. I lost both of my other dogs that I'd had for 10+ years, and it was devastating (they didn't die from eating cobs), and after finding such an amazing puppy, I really don't want to lose her either. 

Still no signs of discomfort or pain for her, and it's been 2 days and 5 hours. She hasn't pooped it out, and this morning her poop was green but I'm not sure why; yesterday when I was checking it was always a yellowish brown. For the first time she had eaten beef bone marrow so maybe that was why? I hope that it isn't going to cause problems still being in her. She is still eating, drinking, and pooping normal so I'm thankful for that.


----------



## misterW

No, I certainly wouldn't advocate it; just saying that I think chances of a major problem are less than you may be imagining (and I was also worried when I was in your position). My vet said to be concerned if she was trying to poop but wasn't able to, so it sounds like you may be in the clear.


----------



## ChloetheDog

I understand. Thank you, my worry has been relieved some over time, because I know chances are less than they would have been yesterday that sometimes could go wrong. But I won't feel completely relieved until I see that cob again. Sometimes I read cases where it took several days for symptoms to appear. She isn't straining at all to poop though. Do you happen to have any guess at the time frame symptoms may occur in? Or does anyone else know? I tried researching it but it really wasn't clear at all. 

Otherwise, I will update if/when then cob comes out, so that others who come across this thread and are in the same place as me can know.


----------



## Willowy

Green poop is frequently caused by mucous production, because the body is trying to get rid of a foreign body in the intestines. I've seen it in ferrets. I don't know if that's a good sign or not, though. If she chewed the cob up into tiny enough pieces, you may not be able to see them in her poop. But keep watching. I think after a week or so you'd be safe.


----------



## ChloetheDog

Well my dad told me tonight that she had gone diarrhea yesterday morning (I didn't find out until now), and she just had diarrhea again this morning and threw up. I wasn't there to see if there was a piece of cob in with what she threw up. She pooped normally tonight, and I did see what looked like a piece of a cob (not a huge one, but a piece), and there was also a lot of grass in the poop. My dad told me they eat a lot of grass when their stomach is upset, so I'm hoping that's not why. She's still acting normal; playing, wagging her tail, and drinking. She's not eating quite as much as usual, but she does that sometimes. We always have food out for her so she'll eat whenever she feels like it. I offered her food just a minute ago and she ate it. So she hasn't cut out eating, and it's not too much less than usual. And she hasn't been throwing up after eating or drinking. 

Is this enough to bring her in for? Usually (I know it sounds bad, but I think it's pretty normal for puppies) she throws up once a week or so. She'll eat too much at a time, or eat something that upsets her stomach I think, so she'll throw up. She also has diarrhea normally, not quite as often as throwing up, but she does, and she's never acted strange or had it not go back to normal soon.


----------



## RedyreRottweilers

I would take her in if I were you. Vomiting and Diarrhea are some of the symptoms of blockage.


----------



## ChloetheDog

Even if things seem like they may have gone back to normal? It just seems strange to me she'd be blocked and still be able to poop normally like she did tonight. 

I looked at it again, and I'm pretty positive it was a piece of the cob. It broke up pretty easily, and it wan't a big piece, so I'm thinking either she chewed it up more than I thought, or dogs can break it up somewhat. I'm praying the rest of the pieces she ate were small.


----------



## grab

I'd take her in since you know she ate something that can't be digested and she's showing GI symptoms. Seeing several dogs go through treatment for blockages (at work, not my own dogs thank heavens) I can say that the dogs whose owners got treatment before they became extremely worn down and ill do much better than the ones who had been vomiting for days (owners didn't know their dog ate something, etc)


----------



## ChloetheDog

Do you know about how much it would cost for surgery? Including cost of x-rays and all of that? 

Do the dogs who have blockage usually seem depressed even before it gets really serious?


----------



## Bones

ChloetheDog said:


> Do you know about how much it would cost for surgery? Including cost of x-rays and all of that?
> 
> Do the dogs who have blockage usually seem depressed even before it gets really serious?


Hard to say since it really depends on the vet. I would call around and see what each vet might charge in your area.


----------



## ChloetheDog

Alright, I know it sounds nasty, but my mom had left the bag of poop outside from this morning, so I inspected it. There was no corn, and it wasn't diarrhea. It was like her normal poop apparently. There were no chunks of grass in it either. I can't say more for the throw up portion, because unfortunately, my mom didn't save that.  She told me she didn't see anything abnormal in it. 

Thank you to all who replied. I'm really worried about my girl. Right now she's cuddled on the couch beside me because the storms scare her, but I'm watching her closely. If I see any of these signs continue tomorrow, I will post an update and talk to the vet.

EDIT: She's still eating grass...


She pooped in the night and this morning and it was solid but soft. She didn't strain; hasn't thrown up either. 
She still loves having her belly rubbed and when I press on her tummy a little she doesn't show any signs of discomfort. 
She ate about half of her food this morning. I had to offer it to her to get her to start eating it but she'd eat what I put in front of her, and after that she went to her bowl and ate some on her own. She's drinking fine.


----------



## theyogachick

I have read this whole thing, and I will say that it can't hurt to call a vet. Even if symptoms come and go...and now if she isn't really eating well, I would rather be safe than sorry. The vet may tell you to wait and see...but the vet may want to see you.


----------



## ChloetheDog

Thank you. I called the vet yesterday to estimate costs (minus surgery if required) because she still wasn't eating well on her own, and I was planning to try to schedule an appointment for this Friday (Chloe has a friend coming over all day today), but then something happened! :O

Yesterday evening (6 days after she swallowed the cob) my mom let her out. Just a few minutes later, about to do my usual checkup of her, I looked out the window to see her picking up cat poop to eat, so I went outside to stop her. I got closer and saw it was a piece of a cob (2 3/4" long, completely in tact) in her mouth, under her favorite tree....so the first thought out of my mind was "how did she get a cob out here?" I smelled the cob and MAN did it smell terrible! It made me want to throw up (sorry), but only then did it occur to me, this could be the cob she ate...other than smelling it wasn't any different than it had gone down (if it was the one she ate). I was so happy that such a big piece of it came up (kind of), I convinced myself it was what she swallowed after I saw bite marks on one end of it. So I started doing the math. She pooped out about a 1/2" squared piece yesterday morning....plus that 2 3/4" piece, that equals 3 1/4" so she must still have 3/4" in her. Ok, so that's not as terrible as what she had...and maybe she'd throw that up too, or it was chewed better. 

She was still pooping, and she was drinking. I tried getting her to eat again, and then again later last night but she wouldn't take much unless I put it right in front of her (and even then she wouldn't *always* eat it), so I was still scared. This morning I took her out to go potty and she went poop, and then we were walking back to the house and on my driveway I saw it! :O I'm not sure if that's *all* it, but it was at least a 1/2" piece together (it was in pieces). So I knew she had at least chewed it better or her body was able to break it down to some extent, because that last piece passed and broke up easily, but those didn't. I don't think most of it ever left her stomach though. I was so happy to see that choked up piece of corn cob that I brought her inside to see what would happen. And she ate! She ate more than she had been, which was a HUGE relief to me. I'm still going to have a hawk eye over her today because there may be 1/4" or so still in her, but chances are things will be just fine. I need to be sure she doesn't loose her appetite again though.

I'm still planning to schedule a physical for her, but as of right now I'm relieved to feel it may not be completely necessary. Thank you all for the responses. It's strange how I can watch her so closely, yet miss the moments that would confirm she was spitting the cob out and everything should be ok. At least I got it from her before she ate it again, right? 

I hope that if anyone else has this same problem and they come across this thread it helps. I've read every thread out there. It seems like usually the dogs who act mostly or all fine after it happens, usually end up throwing it up a few days later. If your dog does stop eating, can't poop, or isn't acting themselves, you really do need to go in to have it looked at, because time will only tell you how much longer you have. Fortunately for me, it came out (or seems to have) all on its own, but I know that isn't always the case. And if you think feeding your dog(s) cobs is completely fine, you better read some of those stories out there about what can happen, and you'll probably change your mind, because it can be very dangerous.

Thanks again everyone. If anything drastic happens worth noting, I'll update.


----------



## CerbiesMom

Awesome news! I have a bunch of neighbors that feed the squirrels whole cobs of corn, and the stupid animals all leave them in my yard. One of my big fears is that one of the dogs will pick one up and eat it and get an impaction. Scary stuff, but I'm thrilled your girl got it all out.


----------



## ChloetheDog

I'm sorry that your neighbors do that....it really wouldn't be fair considering if it happened it: 1) wasn't your fault at all, and 2) you'd most likely have to be the one to go through all of the pain and worry, and pay for the surgery if something went wrong. I think it may be a good idea for you to talk to your neighbors and ask if they would mind not throwing out the cobs anymore. I think it'd be worth a try. Besides, there are plenty of other things they can feed the squirrels; things that won't be as dangerous to other animals or clutter yards. 


Chloe is still not eating well. She'll eat about a cup of food a day. If I put some by her when she's laying down and get her to taste it then she'll eat another meals worth of food on her own, but it's strange. She's been acting extra happy the last few days. But at the same time I'm almost worried that cob she had wasn't one she threw up...


----------



## calpapmom11

I know this thread is a month old, but I feel like I need to reply to it. We went through this very thing about 6 weeks ago. In addition to Calvin, my 11 month old papillon, we have a 6 year old English field cocker named Blaze. We almost lost him to a corn cob foreign body and the reason I want to add something to this post is that I want anyone reading it in the future to know that a foreign body like this can be in the system for quite a while before becoming an issue.

Blaze became violently ill one Wednesday morning the first week in August. He had eaten his breakfast and acted perfectly normal until about 10:00 AM. At that point he started vomiting and crawling around wimpering. The entire thing is a very long story, but his x-ray showed a very bloated stomach with no foreign body visible. The next day the decision was made to do exploratory surgery and two pieces of corn cob were found. One was found at the junction between the stomach and intestine acting like a cork to block the passage of food and one was blocking the intestine. He spent days in intensive care at the emergency vets office and then 3 weeks of pretty intensive care at home.

The thing that really was difficult to believe in all of this was how long that cob had been in there. We remembered him snatching it off the table a _month_ before all this took place. He basically swallowed it whole. We saw pieces of it come out and he acted perfectly fine until that morning where it hit him extremely quickly. Now when we eat corn, Blaze goes in his kennel, we count cobs, double bag them and put them in the garage garbage. I'm not writing this to scare anyone, but we had an extremely frightening experience with our dog and never would have thought it could have gone on for so long. 

I'm sure Chloe is doing well - it sounds like Chloe's mom was very careful in her measurements, something we were neglectful with, and that she was confident that it was all gone. Blaze is now doing fantastic and we are so grateful that this ended well!!


----------



## ChloetheDog

calpapmom11 said:


> I know this thread is a month old, but I feel like I need to reply to it. We went through this very thing about 6 weeks ago. In addition to Calvin, my 11 month old papillon, we have a 6 year old English field cocker named Blaze. We almost lost him to a corn cob foreign body and the reason I want to add something to this post is that I want anyone reading it in the future to know that a foreign body like this can be in the system for quite a while before becoming an issue.
> 
> Blaze became violently ill one Wednesday morning the first week in August. He had eaten his breakfast and acted perfectly normal until about 10:00 AM. At that point he started vomiting and crawling around wimpering. The entire thing is a very long story, but his x-ray showed a very bloated stomach with no foreign body visible. The next day the decision was made to do exploratory surgery and two pieces of corn cob were found. One was found at the junction between the stomach and intestine acting like a cork to block the passage of food and one was blocking the intestine. He spent days in intensive care at the emergency vets office and then 3 weeks of pretty intensive care at home.
> 
> The thing that really was difficult to believe in all of this was how long that cob had been in there. We remembered him snatching it off the table a _month_ before all this took place. He basically swallowed it whole. We saw pieces of it come out and he acted perfectly fine until that morning where it hit him extremely quickly. Now when we eat corn, Blaze goes in his kennel, we count cobs, double bag them and put them in the garage garbage. I'm not writing this to scare anyone, but we had an extremely frightening experience with our dog and never would have thought it could have gone on for so long.
> 
> I'm sure Chloe is doing well - it sounds like Chloe's mom was very careful in her measurements, something we were neglectful with, and that she was confident that it was all gone. Blaze is now doing fantastic and we are so grateful that this ended well!!


I just wanted to say that I'm very happy she's doing ok now. It is such a frightful experience to go through, especially in your case. I've heard they can stay in the system for awhile...thank you for posting that story, I'm sure it will help someone (it doesn't seem uncommon to go through this situation). The same goes for other foreign bodies; they can be stuck inside of the dog for awhile without you knowing. 

My Chloe is still doing great. I'm very relieved.


----------



## tecjunkie

I am glad to read this thread. As I have fed my dogs corn cobs for treats, they poop them out, they would eat it in pieces. I am not going to feed them to my dogs again after reading this today.


----------



## sophie2012

I know this thread is a little old now and has been very helpful. My bulldog got into a cob of corn Saturday evening. She has been acting completely fine other than diarrhea. It is now Monday and I have seen some cob and corn pass. She seems.to be eating and drinking normal. Other than her diarrhea every 2-4 hours she is fine. Not sure what to do as I cannot afford a heafty vet bill. My girl is about19 in. Tall and weighs about 30 lbs....not sure.if she will pass this normally or not.


----------



## Dog Sis

I'm glad your dog is better. My brothers dog ate one so I hope and pray he poops it out also. I gave it to him to eat off but he swallowed it, very stupid of me.


----------



## LeoRose

This is a nearly eight year old thread, and corn cobs can cause a lethal obstruction. You really need to contact your vet for advice.


----------

